# 2004 Simplicity 27 HP Diesel with 540 pto and front and rear hydrolics



## Kayakfish (Mar 14, 2017)

I am trying to find a loader for my Simplicity, does anyone know of any off brand loaders that will fit this tractor?
This has been the best little farm tractor ever, and I hate to think that I will have to buy a 20,000.00 sub compact kabuto just for a loader, thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kayakfish,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Have a look at eBay item number:131689038612


----------



## Kayakfish (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so much, I will have to have it delivered, but wow I was told they don't make these anymore. I should have bought one yeare ago, but was younger then and used my back, now as a 56 year old woman, I need the extra help of the loader on my little farm.


----------

